# Topaz Vs. Orient Blue



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> *
> 
> NICE!!
> 
> ...


Not sure of the interior...but here's what an OB/Gray M3 *might* look like.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Not sure of the interior...but here's what an OB/Gray M3 *might* look like.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! :thumb:

Can I trade mine!! 

Edit: Is that alee's car. How did you do that in Photoshop? Layers?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> *
> 
> OMG!!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


I just tweaked the hue/saturation/brightness/contrast of a pic of my topaz m3


----------

